
Plasma Mobile update: Refreshed shell interface, fixes in apps and working calls - Bro6666
https://www.plasma-mobile.org/2019/10/11/Plasma-Mobile-Weekly-update-2.html
======
ognarb
Cool stuff, following the normal color scheme makes a lot of sense.

